# Help a Dutch Student out :)



## AmJoBu

Hi! I'm doing a lot of research about expats living in Holland. 
I was wondering about what you find difficult when you first moved here? 
Did you get a lot of help? 
Where te people nice? 
Do you like the 'culture'?
Is it hard making friends? 
etc. 

I would like to here your answers!


----------

